# Lightroom mobile APP on IOS vs Android



## Sams Clicks (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello, 
Has anybody experienced any major differences between running LR mobile on Android vs IOS ? I am planning on getting a tablet purely for Lightroom photo editing and currently evaluating the Samsung Tablets vs the latest generation of iPAD.  Both have comparable specs hardware wise and I am comfortable with both Android and IOS platforms. Assuming all else (hardware, price, platform preferences etc.) are equal, is there any reason one platform would be better suited for LR mobile than the other ?  Like for e.g. is LR known to be slow on either of the platforms or any known issues ? If you've used LR on both or switched at some point in time, I'd be interested to hear your experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 19, 2020)

Do you have specific models in mind?  There are a lot of models in both lines and the performance can vary quite a lot.  In general, the iPad Pros are always at the top of the heap for performance, and I am not sure if Samsung even has a flagship model that can compare.  Are you planning to use a stylus?  There are some models that offer better stylus support or have a better stylus dedicated to that particular model.  Do you want/need a keyboard?  And how important is color fidelity?  The iPads, especially the Pros, used to have a reputation for fairly accurate color calibration, but I do not know about Samsung tablets.  In short, I find some the devil in some of the details when choosing a tablet.  And having owned tablets for almost 10 years, my preference is still for iPads, and I own a Samsung phone and use a Windows PC.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2020)

Lightroom for mobile differs slightly in functionality between Android and iOS/iPadOS.   Features often lag behind on one platform over the other .   I can't tell you which is preferred as I have only been an Apple fan.


----------



## Sams Clicks (Aug 19, 2020)

Replytoken said:


> Do you have specific models in mind?  There are a lot of models in both lines and the performance can vary quite a lot.  In general, the iPad Pros are always at the top of the heap for performance, and I am not sure if Samsung even has a flagship model that can compare.  Are you planning to use a stylus?  There are some models that offer better stylus support or have a better stylus dedicated to that particular model.  Do you want/need a keyboard?  And how important is color fidelity?  The iPads, especially the Pros, used to have a reputation for fairly accurate color calibration, but I do not know about Samsung tablets.  In short, I find some the devil in some of the details when choosing a tablet.  And having owned tablets for almost 10 years, my preference is still for iPads, and I own a Samsung phone and use a Windows PC.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> --Ken



Hi Ken, 
Right now I'm comparing the Galaxy tab 5e with the regular iPad 10.2" (not PRO). Don't plan on using a stylus as such, nor do I care much about keyboard. 

As for color fidelity, this is personal use, so I don't need it to be perfect. 

My main concern is performance. Is LR known to suffer or be better on either OS in general (on comparable hardware & all other things being equal of course) ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm mainly an iOS user, though I do use an Android phone purely for testing purposes. There are some subtle differences between the iOS and Android versions of the LrMobile app. I'm not sure I'd categorise those differences as "one platform lagging behind the other", as both platforms have features which the other does not. The most significant differences (for me) are:
iOS has the "info overlay" options in the grid, Android does not.
Android has the option to apply some metadata to multiple selected images, iOS does not.
iOS for iPad has a "left-hand" option, Android does not.

I can't speak to performance, I've always found it satisfactory on my older equipment, but I'm certainly not using my iDevices in any "power-user" mode.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> I'm not sure I'd categorise those differences as "one platform lagging behind the other", as both platforms have features which the other does not.


Due to platform differences, some features appear on one platform before the other.  Adobe  eventually  develops the missing feature on the other platform (lags behind) I think at some point in the past Android had features that iOS did not and vice versa.  Android is not a universally consistent version across all manufacturers.  I learned that the hard way when I got an Amazon Fire tablet and it would not run the apps that I wanted.  You are probably safe if you buy a Samsung tablet.


----------

